
The Underdog Effect: When Low Expectations Increase Performance - rustoo
https://journals.aom.org/doi/10.5465/amj.2017.0181
======
raxxorrax
Depends on the character and situation. In most cases it is probably
cripplingly bad. The relations to the judges is probably what makes or breaks
the approach.

But there are advantages of people thinking you stupid or incompetent that are
exploitable.

